
Finland to Get Rid of All School Subjects - BIackSwan
https://brightside.me/wonder-curiosities/finland-will-become-the-first-country-in-the-world-to-get-rid-of-all-school-subjects-259910/
======
ptaipale
This is not true, it is a gross misrepresentation of the Finnish curriculum
reform. There is a new national curriculum which changes the teaching, but it
is far from "getting rid of all school subjects".

[http://www.oph.fi/english/curricula_and_qualifications/basic...](http://www.oph.fi/english/curricula_and_qualifications/basic_education)

" _The overall distribution of lesson hours for basic education and the
minimum number of lessons for core subjects during basic education are decided
by the Government. The distribution of lesson hours stipulates the core
subjects taught to all pupils and the distribution of teaching hours between
different subjects.

The present distribution of lesson hours was confirmed in 2012 and was
implemented together with the new core curriculum in August 2016._"

------
easytiger
I'm sure there must be more to this. Certain subjects provide a basic overview
of a subject required for further education. I doubt medicine is going to
adapt itself to be holistic and ephemeral, and I doubt schools will leave
their students unable to meed degree entry requirements.

Also it is a nation of 5 million people, changing things is easier.

